# Opinions Welcome!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was thinking of splurging on a Craftsy quilt kit for myself. I started out with 10 I really liked, I now have 4, almost 3. I'm not sure I want to spend this kind of money on myself when I have so much fabric and projects here already. They are in order of my current preference.
I really like the Orion quilt, the curves scare me.
I've been in love with the Moon Glow for a few years, it is just so darn expensive.
Enchanted Navigation is pretty I love green and purple together, but I'm feeling the washed out colors are too washed out. This is the cheapest one though.
Every time I'm about to delete the New Moon, I look at it and think how pretty it is. I'm not a red person though.
Let the opinions begin :-D 
Heidi


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like them all but moonglow is my favorite.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I second the moonglow.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Moon glow!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

When was the last time you treated yourself HorseMom?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

roadless said:


> When was the last time you treated yourself HorseMom?


I replaced my broken Ott light Sat with me 60% coupon from JoAnns, does that count?  
Heidi


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmmmm, not bad but what about 100% .:whistlin:

Most of us wouldn't hesitate to spend on others but don't splurge for ourselves. 
I vote for a splurge!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Jinny Beyer started out as a hand piecer, and in my opinion, her directions aren't quite as 'thought through' as some of the others. For that reason only, I would go with the Enchanted Navigation. If you are pretty experienced, I would go with the New Moon. I had that one hanging in my shop and words (nor pictures) can do it justice. These were all free patterns available online, so you may want to just buy your own fabrics and make them your own...

http://www.rjrfabrics.com/media/fil...lf4a116ff964c65fce977a5f7ee8970c3c4d52d97.pdf


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

https://www.jinnybeyer.com/assets/ax_content/patterns/pdf/New Moon Pattern-w.pdf

....just in case you want the New Moon one instead....no peer pressure intended.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you FarmChix. I really like the colors in the kits. I'm not sure if I could find that particular fabric for any cheaper then it is already in these kits? Also I have minimal experience with paper piecing. I currently only have my phone for internet so unless I go to the library I have no way to print anything. There was another Robert Kauffman (i think) pattern I really liked, it sold out fast, it was also decently priced. I think the pattern was called bright star, and it was done in icy blues, snowflake fabric. I've found the pattern, but not the fabric.
Heidi


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I vote on splurging on yourself! Oh wait, that wasn't the question, was it? 

Ok, then MOON GLOW!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

You buy whichever one you like the best! Don't buy a kit because it is the cheapest one. After you put all the time into making a quilt, the cost of the fabric is minimal.

You want to LOVE the finished quilt, not settle for liking it. Trust me, I know, I've been there and bought the 2nd choice because it was less expensive.

Can't wait to see it finished! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Gretchen Ann said:


> You buy whichever one you like the best! Don't buy a kit because it is the cheapest one. After you put all the time into making a quilt, the cost of the fabric is minimal.
> 
> You want to LOVE the finished quilt, not settle for liking it. Trust me, I know, I've been there and bought the 2nd choice because it was less expensive.
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished! Let us know what you decide.


Well I do love all the choices, so I wouldn't be disappointed with any of them. I'm just not sure which one I like best and how much I want to spend, lol.
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the Moon Glow best.

I just did a Cleopatras fan, it was my 1st time with curves. Some of those blocks I ripped our 4 or 5 times. But I think it is the quilt I am most proud of.

Personally, I hate paper piecing. If you don't have much experience in it, you might want to skip that one.

Have you tried searching someplace else to see if you can find the kits cheaper?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Tinker said:


> I like the Moon Glow best.
> 
> I just did a Cleopatras fan, it was my 1st time with curves. Some of those blocks I ripped our 4 or 5 times. But I think it is the quilt I am most proud of.
> 
> ...



I think all of them are paper pieced. Even though it's been a while since I've done paper piecing, I feel confident I could do the basic, points and star, and oddball shapes fine. 

Curves I just have little experience with, and what experience I do have seemed to be a headach! I really do love all the quilts. I swear my favorite changes Every time I look at the pics. 

Maybe I will Google and see what I can find, I really hate using internet on my phone. Plus it seem whenever I Google anything all I find are stupid pintrest images. Pintrest really is starting to be my pet peeve!
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, wow, WOW! I like this better then the others. It says it's a pattern not a kit. I would probably have an epic fail at choosing colors. I should be sleeping, but Google, here I come!
Heidi


----------

